# 7 neons an hour ago now 3



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

well i decided to add some neons to the tank for something bright to look at. i just went to look at the tank after being on the computer for a bit and now only 3 remain. my 4 tiger barbs seem to be chasing them around. or maybe it was my pictus catfish. wonder if any neons make it till morning.

note to self no more neons


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Tiger barbs shouldnt be put with any fish smaller than them, no matter how large the school is, they will like chasing and nipping anything that moves, problem is, they are usually the faster one.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

How did you acclimatize the fish?

I would say that either the Tiger barbs got nasty, or the Pictus catfish simply ate the Neons.


----------



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> How did you acclimatize the fish?
> 
> I would say that either the Tiger barbs got nasty, or the Pictus catfish simply ate the Neons.


seems to be a little of both. i had the fish in the bag in the tank for 30mins. added some tank water in the bag waited 15 mins. then i let in the tank.

the tiger barbs are nipping at the tail fins and if the neons go by the catfish then they try to take a bite but the arent really chaseing them. i dont see any bones so im thinking the barms weaken them then the catfish eat them whole.

i figured with 7 of them vs 4 barbs might be ok. but reality has taught me different.

guess this is my first lesson.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

neons are very very sensitive and they drop like flies even in the hands of experienced fish keepers. Neons needs to be kept with very peaceful fish that are small, such as guppies. Don't get me wrong, i LOVE tiger barbs, they just need fast and larger fish as tank mates, i would try odessa barbs if I were you, they are beautiful fish and just as active as tiger barbs but don't school. I had 2 female convict cichlids with tiger barbs before and they kept them in line lol, the tiger barbs tried to nip the convict when I introduced her and she got fed up with them and chased them around for a bit and the tigers left them alone from then on. What size is your tank? Maybe we can help you find another stocking option?


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

How big is the tank? I always thought Barbs should be kept in uneven numbers. Something to do with thier pecking order. If the numbers are even the dominant fish picks on the smallest one. If they are uneven they are more stable. You might want to add another barb or three.

Lee


----------



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> neons are very very sensitive and they drop like flies even in the hands of experienced fish keepers. Neons needs to be kept with very peaceful fish that are small, such as guppies. Don't get me wrong, i LOVE tiger barbs, they just need fast and larger fish as tank mates, i would try odessa barbs if I were you, they are beautiful fish and just as active as tiger barbs but don't school. I had 2 female convict cichlids with tiger barbs before and they kept them in line lol, the tiger barbs tried to nip the convict when I introduced her and she got fed up with them and chased them around for a bit and the tigers left them alone from then on. What size is your tank? Maybe we can help you find another stocking option?


i would love some suggestions. i have a 55 gal tank. i have a whisper 60 and a eheim ecco pro 2236. i bought a 200w submersible heater and also a tetra 60 airpump.

i wanted to filter this thing like crazy so everything will stay clean. and the air pump was for some extra movement since the guy told me that the eheim didnt move that much water.

i currently have 3 pictus catfish about 2.5 inchs long 4 tiger barbs about 1 inch and 2 Australian rainbow fish about 2.5 inchs long.

i would love to have cichlids as they are very beautiful fish.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I would get more tiger barbs and make the school atleast 6. I would also get about 6 odessa barbs, a red tailed shark and a school of 6 corys. These fish all enjoy the company of their own species therefore 6 is the minimum I would suggest for tiger barbs, odessa barbs and corys.


----------



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

i like the tiger barbs. is more then 6 ok? i kinda want some brighter fish. the corys dont really do anything for me. i bought the pictus because they kinda look sharkish.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Well what you can do is get a large school of tiger barbs and introduce a larger fish to make them school more tightly such as a pair of convict cichlids, these fish shine in their own way, they are awesome parents, have a nice bluish glow and their fins are a very nice blue under direct light. If not, then add odessa barbs, they are beautiful. When matured they are greyish black with a bright red stripe running horizontally across its body. You can


----------



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Well what you can do is get a large school of tiger barbs and introduce a larger fish to make them school more tightly such as a pair of convict cichlids, these fish shine in their own way, they are awesome parents, have a nice bluish glow and their fins are a very nice blue under direct light. If not, then add odessa barbs, they are beautiful. When matured they are greyish black with a bright red stripe running horizontally across its body. You can


will the convict cichlids be ok in fresh water? i thought cichlids were brackish fish? if they are fresh then i deffenatly would get one of thouse.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

They are definitely freshwater. I would get a mated pair, they are fun to watch when they breed and they become quite territorial but tiger and odessa barbs will definitely be faster than them. They raise their young and it's something every fish keeper should experience at one time or another. Beautiful fish, and usually quite cheap, like dirt cheap. They breed so often like rats so people usually sell them extremely cheap or even free. You can go straight to breeding with a mated pair or buy a bunch of juvies and wait for them to pair off and then sell or trade in the other ones. Don't keep more than one pair in a 55 gallon, it's not big enough for two pairs to live happily.


----------



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> They are definitely freshwater. I would get a mated pair, they are fun to watch when they breed and they become quite territorial but tiger and odessa barbs will definitely be faster than them. They raise their young and it's something every fish keeper should experience at one time or another. Beautiful fish, and usually quite cheap, like dirt cheap. They breed so often like rats so people usually sell them extremely cheap or even free. You can go straight to breeding with a mated pair or buy a bunch of juvies and wait for them to pair off and then sell or trade in the other ones. Don't keep more than one pair in a 55 gallon, it's not big enough for two pairs to live happily.


ok good to know. thanks for the ideas and the info. i really appreciate the help. i guess every one goes through some mistakes when starting out. i had a fish tank before but i had like neons and zebra danions. this is my first tank with semi aggressives.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Wait till you discover the beauty of mbunas, they are some of the meanest fish ever but I love them


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Please keep in mind your discussing Tiger Barbs here. They most definately do not play well with others.

Lee


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Also keep in mind that convicts can be down right mean when they spawn. They are not that big but they are tough.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

My guess is that the Pictus were after them.


----------



## n21981606 (Aug 8, 2010)

*then there were none*

well 2 neons made it for a few more days but i woke up today and they are no more. no bones or floating so i guess my catfish arent hungry. oh well. just thought id give an update.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh dear. Poor little fellows. 
Nature in action.


----------

